# IAP/BOTC combined course...?



## yoon (16 Oct 2006)

So... turns out, starting the summer of 07, the IAP/BOTC is now going to be done on the same summer...

Pros: get it over with faster, apparently "better" field excercises...
Cons: too long of a time spent at St.Jean at once...

If anybody heard anything else about this change, let me know.


----------



## AD (16 Oct 2006)

Wow, haha that pretty much means no time for home in the summer then eh? And then how does SLT work out? I'm trying to learn it while I'm here at school, but I doubt I'll be functional enough to pass the test before december. 
But I haven't heard anything about this until now, from you. Where did you get this info?

I guess it might be good since a lot of us had our training deferred this year.


----------



## Meridian (16 Oct 2006)

First of all, "BOTC" is the former name of what is now IAP & BOTP, combined.

IAP & BOTP are already run consecutively for DEO, and, back when I was going to RMC, they were run consecutively for them as well.  The exception was for most of the ROTP Civilian University students,  who had IAP one year, and BOTP the next.


Also, welcome to the military; its a full time job.  ROTP is built around the premise that the forces gets a qualified officer and a degreed officer at the end of 4 years.  (Doesn't always happen, but that is the goal).   Giving you time off like other university students is not a priority; your time off is your annual leave, just like any other soldier/officer gets in the forces.


----------



## Wookilar (16 Oct 2006)

Going through CFLRS this last summer on BOTP, we were told by the Standards Cell that IAP/BOTP is going back to one course. Just like it used to be.

Not IAP and BOTP back to back, but one course, all together. They were supposed to start running the new course in the fall to try their lesson plans/schedules out, and if all went well, start full bore with the "new" course in the new year.

I have no idea if this has happened yet, of course. No contacts there anymore.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 Oct 2006)

Umm, well they are still running IAP and then BOTP.  Current IAP is over next week, with BOTP starting on 30 Oct, grad is 07 Dec 06.

And yep, its called IAP/BOTP still, with two distinct phases.  Even a small "grad parade" for IAP and the big one for BOTP.

And that..is all I know (about that anyways)  ;D.

MRM


----------



## Meridian (16 Oct 2006)

MRM - Have you heard about the revised small party taskings that they will now be doing?

From spending the weekend with my Candidate friend, it appears small party is out, and its all about section taskings now; with blank firing, "actors", and larger, more dramatic situations (as presented to them by their course O).


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 Oct 2006)

Meridian said:
			
		

> MRM - Have you heard about the revised small party taskings that they will now be doing?
> 
> From spending the weekend with my Candidate friend, it appears small party is out, and its all about section taskings now; with blank firing, "actors", and larger, more dramatic situations (as presented to them by their course O).



Yupper.  HLs and I talked about that a few times.  I think some of the students were not to happy and are feeling like that are "running before they walk" type thing...


----------



## medaid (16 Oct 2006)

WHAT?! I would've LOVED that on my BOTP2 lol yup that's whay my course was called...BOTP2 a fun fille 11 days in 'sunny' CFB Gagetown!!!


----------



## mhawk (16 Oct 2006)

When I completed my IAP course one staff member mentioned that there would be small buildings put up in Farnham and instructors would evaluate the scenario on balconies up above. As well the tasks would be only 1/2 hour long instead of the 1.5 hr.  This was all he was able to tell me.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 Oct 2006)

Well, maybe HLs will be able to get on and tell you exactly what it was like this weekend   ;D

They are in Week 8 now...last one really.   

Well until BOTP that is...but...thats another chapter in the book.


----------



## brisebois109 (21 Nov 2006)

Question.
How is the training going to work for the upcoming summers now then?


----------



## andpro (21 Nov 2006)

This is good news for me, I'll be able to get my IAP/BOTP in one shot, and then if I skip SLT (barring some freak accident where I loose all of my french) I'll be right back on track, having missed out on IAP last summer. Now I can do my MARS II the summer after, which will be a lot better than sitting around on an OJT to pass the summer away. 

edit: how long will it be? 13 - 14 weeks?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Nov 2006)

Currently IAP is 9 weeks...BOTP is 6 weeks...15 total...


----------



## andpro (21 Nov 2006)

How will this effect people coming out of high school? I graduated last year and I sure didn't have 15 weeks between the end of school and the start of university.


----------



## JesseWZ (22 Nov 2006)

How could this affect people who have already completed IAP but not BOTP? I have heard of one DEO friend of mine called back to redo IAP.


----------



## andpro (22 Nov 2006)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> How could this affect people who have already completed IAP but not BOTP? I have heard of one DEO friend of mine called back to redo IAP.


I'm guessing they'll run a BOTP course in the summer. The reason for your DEO friend redoing IAP (this is purely speculation) is probably that they wanted him to get trained as quick as possible and the quickest way for him to get his BOTP would be to do a combined course.


----------



## Meridian (9 Dec 2006)

IAP and BOTP are still two separate courses in phase 1. They are run concurrently for DEOs;  ROTPs have had this concurrent stuff mangled over the years, sometime its done, sometimes it isn't. Back when I was in; half of the people had it concurrently (RMC), the other half not (Civvy U).

Since they are different courses, with different courseloads (even if they are scheduled concurrently), you can courseload anyone on to the BOTP portion (assuming there is room)....


----------



## benny88 (17 Jan 2007)

This was asked but not answered: What about coming out of high school? I don't have 15 weeks from the end of high school till university.


----------



## JesseWZ (17 Jan 2007)

You will probably do the IAP section but not the BOTP section of the course. Of course I can only speculate. I am sure there is someone posted to St Jean kicking around here somewhere that can answer ya.


----------



## Meridian (18 Jan 2007)

Yeah, this has been kicked around the can so many times, I'm sure its changed since I was there... Or maybe changed back. Who knows.
Back then, it was IAP -ROTP 1st Year - BOTP - ROTP 2nd Year, if you were coming straight from HS.  The ROTP JRs did  minibasic - ROTP JR - IAP/BOTP - ROTP SR 1 - Phase II, etc


----------



## andpro (21 Feb 2007)

I am hearing rumors that an IAP for ROTP students whose IAP was deferred last summer is being run from May 7th to July 13th. Can anyone out there confirm or deny this? These dates would be perfect for me, I can't wait to get this course under my belt.


----------



## JesseWZ (21 Feb 2007)

The only thing that can be confirmed is if you hold an ETP in your hand right now saying that your IAP is from such and such a date.


----------



## FRB (16 Mar 2007)

To my understanding, in the summer of 2006, they tried a hybrid course for the people of the Prep year and all of those who previously had NBC and First Aid training. Since IAP and BOTP were redesigned, it is now impossible to repeat the experience (again this following the fact that IAP could be shortened to 7 weeks). I don't know too much about the changes in weeks of the new courses, but I do know it's going to be longer. 

- I heard that they might put people going to Junior RMC (campus St-Jean) on IAP before they undergo studies. Can someone confirm that fact?


----------



## Penny (31 Mar 2007)

Aviator @ heart said:
			
		

> To my understanding, in the summer of 2006, they tried a hybrid course for the people of the Prep year and all of those who previously had NBC and First Aid training. Since IAP and BOTP were redesigned, it is now impossible to repeat the experience (again this following the fact that IAP could be shortened to 7 weeks). I don't know too much about the changes in weeks of the new courses, but I do know it's going to be longer.
> 
> - I heard that they might put people going to Junior RMC (campus St-Jean) on IAP before they undergo studies. Can someone confirm that fact?



Aviator@heart, 
I may be able to confirm some of that for you.  I have been given a small amount of info so far on my ROTP LOG O offer from the recruiting center. Hopefully they will drop me some more clues soon. What I have been told so far is that I will go to St Jean for 01 JUL 07 for IAP before I begin Civy U studies in September.  That said, I am not certain if my being an occupation transfer has contributed to this outcome. I have been searching the posts and trying to figure out the timings but it seems the more I read the less clear the timings become. One thing that has been repeated in several posts here is that there have been significant adjustments to the courses in the last two years so predicting the next year's timings and content has become complicated.


----------



## benny88 (31 Mar 2007)

I have been told my IAP dates are 2 July- 31 August. Sucky considering I'm done high school June 27 and go to Civvy U Sept 3. Oh well, c'est la vie.


----------



## andpro (31 Mar 2007)

There is no combined course this summer, IAP and BOTP are still run separately. As already stated the BOTP course is now longer so I don't think you are going to see a combined course any time soon. It sucks for the people who are exempt from SLT that they can't do their CAP, NETPO or whatever zoomies do after they finish BOTP, but that's life.  

P.S. Hey Benny88 be thankful that you have that much time off before you start course. My last exam is on the 30th of April, I start EWAT the 1st of may until the 5th and then go to St.Jean for the 7th. welcome to the forces. Oh ya and there are a bunch of RMC MARS types who are being posted to Victoria on the 22nd May which only leaves them something like 24 hours to get from RMC to NOTC Venture.


----------



## benny88 (31 Mar 2007)

Wow andpro, I stand corrected, enjoy that time lol.


----------



## Penny (4 Apr 2007)

benny88 said:
			
		

> I have been told my IAP dates are 2 July- 31 August. Sucky considering I'm done high school June 27 and go to Civvy U Sept 3. Oh well, c'est la vie.



Benny88,
Congrats on getting in!
I think that puts us on the same course. I was told to check in a bit early so I am going to show up on the 29th of June to get vehicle parking and lodging sorted out. Cheers! 
-Penny


----------



## benny88 (4 Apr 2007)

Cool! Congrats to you too. What trade? And where are you going to Civvy U?


----------



## Cpl.Banks (5 Apr 2007)

Ill be heading to IAP this summer as well, 2nd of July to the 31st of august, What trades are you guys going into? I'm going in as an armoured officer!  
Looking forward to the course!
Dave


----------



## C/WO_Q-Ball (5 Apr 2007)

Congrats to everyone who got accepted into ROTP!

According to my ROTP contract (to become an Infantry Officer! :soldier my IAP dates (according to CFRC Victoria) are from July 9th - Sept 7th.  I was hoping to get on a May - June course, because as of next week I'm done my first year (and now the only year) of college.  I was told that the courses in May - June(ish) are only for the Civie U OCdts, and that everybody going to RMC will do their course over the summer, and then immediately afterwards, will get sent down to Kingston to start the madness that is FYOP (It's gonna be awesome and I can't wait!).  Supposedly I will getting further information about this summer around the official enrollment and swearing in ceremonies later in the Spring.


----------



## liheron (15 Apr 2007)

So does anybody have the joining instructions for IAP/BOTP for this summer?  And I'm don't know about May or July IAP because I'm going Civy U, and I'm still going to the one in July.


----------



## Shamrock (16 Apr 2007)

Here.


----------



## liheron (16 Apr 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Here.


So whats this autobiography have to state our 3 trades selected, because aren't we all selected to occupation already?


----------



## Shamrock (16 Apr 2007)

What?


----------



## mhawk (17 Apr 2007)

They would just like a little info on you, about the trades you're interested in and what you may not like.


----------



## liheron (17 Apr 2007)

So anybody got more info about the IAP of Summer 2007, like specific dates?


----------



## benny88 (17 Apr 2007)

July 2- Aug 31 for me.


----------



## beyondsblue (23 Apr 2007)

benny88 said:
			
		

> July 2- Aug 31 for me.


Same here, St-Jean. I'm going to civvy U.


----------



## beyondsblue (23 Apr 2007)

Penny said:
			
		

> I was told to check in a bit early so I am going to show up on the 29th of June to get vehicle parking and lodging sorted out.


Is it to your advantage to check in a few days earlier? What are you going to do during these few days?


----------



## Rowshambow (23 Apr 2007)

ya why not show up too early, you might get to do cool things like "cut the grass with scissors and a ruler" or get to "hang out with your instructors in Montreal!" They already have your room sorted, and if you show too early it could throw a wrench into the plans and then you stay in transient quarters etc, show up when they tell you to! don't be too eager, besides if you are there for the July 2nd course why not enjoy your last long weekend for a while!


----------



## beyondsblue (24 Apr 2007)

Rowshambow said:
			
		

> ya why not show up too early, you might get to do cool things like "cut the grass with scissors and a ruler" or get to "hang out with your instructors in Montreal!" They already have your room sorted, and if you show too early it could throw a wrench into the plans and then you stay in transient quarters etc


hahahahahaha, that's funny
I doubt if there's anyone even working at the mega during the long weekend since it's a national holiday? 
I really don't see a point showing up earlier...


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2007)

beyondsblue said:
			
		

> hahahahahaha, that's funny
> *I doubt if there's anyone even working at the mega during the long weekend since it's a national holiday? *



Now that's funny!! You are obviously not in the RegF correct? We have duty personnel working 24/7 per 365 on every base; and be guaranteed the kitchens et al will still be running at the mega just like they are on every other base. Do you really think all those recruits undergoing training there are all packing up and flying back home across the country for the weekend?


----------



## beyondsblue (24 Apr 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Now that's funny!! You are obviously not in the RegF correct? We have duty personnel working 24/7 per 365 on every base; and be guaranteed the kitchens et al will still be running at the mega just like they are on every other base. Do you really think all those recruits undergoing training there are all packing up and flying back home across the country for the weekend?


I'm a first year university student. Here, when there's a holiday, everything is closed and the campus is deadly quiet. Well, I guess I was being overgeneralizing. Since my IAP starts at July 2, I assumed that there would be a long weekend break before. My apologies.


----------



## Meridian (26 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Now that's funny!! You are obviously not in the RegF correct? We have duty personnel working 24/7 per 365 on every base; and be guaranteed the kitchens et al will still be running at the mega just like they are on every other base. Do you really think all those recruits undergoing training there are all packing up and flying back home across the country for the weekend?



On my IAP, we were on course over Canada Day. I spent it in the field, IIRC.  So yes, the Mega definitely will be staffed.


----------

